

Sorry, your password is too secure - onthedole
http://i.imgur.com/5gcIv.jpg

======
__rkaup__
Isn't there some initiative by now to actually educate people on proper
password security?

------
benologist
My bank does the same bullshit, 8 characters alphanumeric at most.

------
sabat
This kind of thing drives me crazy. Why not allow special characters? The only
conceivable reason is so that your app doesn't get SQL-injected or otherwise
hijacked -- which is why God invented the character escape.

Limiting the number of chars as a security measure? I'd make fun of this but
it's just too easy and stupid.

~~~
ScottBurson
Don't know for sure, but I have a persistent suspicion that some people are
passing unencoded passwords as shell arguments. It's the only explanation I
can come up with.

Not that that makes it acceptable, of course -- or even any less astonishing.

